# Billing for ACL Allograft



## LDavis (Jun 26, 2007)

What revenue code/CPT combination should be used when the ASC is billing for the ACL allograft?  Should 812 be used or 278?


----------



## bbates (Jul 9, 2007)

Use L8699 for the graft and 278 for the revenue code.


----------



## LDavis (Jul 11, 2007)

Thank your for the feedback!


----------



## cconroycpch (Oct 19, 2007)

I would use rev code 278 as well, but use 99070 for the cpt code.


----------



## Deadpd (Oct 19, 2007)

*allograft*

It depends on the payer.  Some like L8699, some like 99070.  And yes rev code 278


----------



## mbort (Oct 22, 2007)

I use C1762 for the graft and C1713 for the screws/anchors, both with the Rev code 278.


----------

